# Best Eventing Prospect?



## showjumperachel (Jul 13, 2013)

Hi All,

So, to be honest, I am not that educated on analyzing horses conformation for various different disciplines, which is why I am posting here :lol:

I am interested in getting an OTTB as an eventing prospect. I have worked with OTTB's before and have found that I really do enjoy teaching the baby green horses how to go nicely under saddle. My current horse, a 13 (maybe 14 I'm not 100% sure how old he was when we got him) is off the track and I love him to pieces. The barn owner got him when he was 3 or 4 and I have worked with him ever since then - she actually eventually ended up giving him to me! Anyways, enough of the side story! I am potentially interested in one of these three horses, but I was wondering which one you guys thought would make the best eventing prospect. 

1) Cumplida
This one is my favorite. He has been on CANTER for a decent amount of time and I am always gravitating towards him. 

2)Artaksez
I also really like this horse, the the thing that concerns me about him is his neck. To me, it looks like he has a short neck, compared with the rest of his body. 

3)Eddie Coddana
This is another guy who has been on the site for a decent period of time who I have always really liked too. The description says "fiesty" and experienced good home a must. I would actually perfer a horse with some spunk - the only thing that would be concerning to me is if he had a rearing problem. I am not advanced enough in my riding (I'm not sure if I will ever be) to deal with a horse that rears. 

Also I would be working closely with my trainer with any of these prospects. I REALLY like #1 but I also REALLY like #3, I am not sure why, but there is just something about those two that really make me think they are going to be something special. I also like horse #2! Anyways, I would love to hear everyones opinions on the pros and cons of each or whichever they think would make the best eventer.

Thank you all in advance!


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

The last one is my least favorite. He has rather upright pasterns which could lead to soundness issues down the road and limit his jumping ability. He is pretty straight through the hocks and he also looks camped out in the back end. I am also not a huge fan of his shoulder, but I couldn't honestly tell you why. Something just seems off. 

The first one is my favorite mostly due to his color, haha. The other two I can't find anything glaringly wrong with, but I am really only knowledgeable enough to pick out the glaringly obvious issues.


----------



## HunterJumperShow (Dec 29, 2013)

I agree, the third one is proportioned weird. Out of all three- I would go with the first, personally. Looks to have a lot of potential.

The second horse has really long pasterns that kinda freak me out honestly hahaha. 

The first one, though my choice out of the three, has a fairly small hip and a long back. The long back really won't affect anything, so the hip would just be the only thing I can see to cause problems (but it could just look deceiving because he lacks muscle… might get better with conditioning).


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

I don't like any of them. They lack substance and bone. 

#1 Is wasp waisted, tied in at the knee, pigeon breasted, rough coupled in addition to lacking bone and substance.

#2 Is fine boned, tied at the knee, and his knees and hocks are way off the ground. Verybshort gaskins.. lacking power behind.

#3 Is sickle hocked. He is also bench knee'd. 

I would not event any of these horses. JMO.


----------



## showjumperachel (Jul 13, 2013)

Thank you for your input! I just talked to a friend (who is an eventing trainer) who went out to the track recently. She said the chestnut was crippled he was so lame. That breaks my heart ....I want to win the lottery and rescue them all. With that being said, I am going to go out to the track and check out what they have still .... obviously I would do a PPE with a vet (concentrating on xrays and bloodwork ...I don't want to bring home a "calm" horse only to find out he has been drugged). The woman also said that the second horse was my best option and in person his neck wasn't something to be concerned about, the picture was just at a weird angle. She also said the third one was very nice but had a slew of bad habits and unless he was going to be in full training (which is not the plan) then I should pass on him. 

What about this guy? Another one I am interested in. 
Street Rocket


----------



## HunterJumperShow (Dec 29, 2013)

showjumperachel said:


> What about this guy? Another one I am interested in.
> Street Rocket


WOW. Much better, I like this horse. Looks over at the knee though, which is common for TB's. Defiantly more boned than the others however. But it says he has ankle problems?


----------



## showjumperachel (Jul 13, 2013)

I posted my last post before reading insight from Elana and HunterJumperShow. Thank you both for your opinions - I really do appreciate it! Would any of you care to weigh in on the new one posted? I was told that if I go to the track they will show me 10+ horses - ones that aren't even listed on the site yet, so there are more options available too.


----------



## showjumperachel (Jul 13, 2013)

I have also heard "over at the knee" is a problem for TBs. Conformationally wise, what does this mean for jumping? I can SEE it, but I'm just curious as to how big of an impact it has. I know, I am also concerned about the ankle problems. But, obviously, I would get a vet check on any horse before I bought them. I would be willing to give him some time off if needed.


----------



## HunterJumperShow (Dec 29, 2013)

showjumperachel said:


> I have also heard "over at the knee" is a problem for TBs. Conformationally wise, what does this mean for jumping? I can SEE it, but I'm just curious as to how big of an impact it has. I know, I am also concerned about the ankle problems. But, obviously, I would get a vet check on any horse before I bought them. I would be willing to give him some time off if needed.


It can usually just lead to weaker legs, the pressure on their front legs will be off since they are kind of 'out of line'. 

I did some searching on that site (because it's rainy here and who doesn't like to look at cute TB's? hehehehe) and noticed these two

"Sly"

Swiss Game

The first seems well built aside from some goose rump. The second horse looks downhill but nothing too bad. They both are stocky and not stick legged like a lot of TB's… just my thoughts. Hope you get to see some happy, awesome horses!

EDIT: I take it back, Swiss game is my favorite. love his QH style build


----------



## showjumperachel (Jul 13, 2013)

I was looking into those two as well!!! I think I will schedule a visit to go and see some horses soon. I am still on the fence about buying a new baby. I love starting them, BUT I would have to half lease out my horse to be able to afford it financially. Decisions, decisions!


----------



## HunterJumperShow (Dec 29, 2013)

showjumperachel said:


> I was looking into those two as well!!! I think I will schedule a visit to go and see some horses soon. I am still on the fence about buying a new baby. I love starting them, BUT I would have to half lease out my horse to be able to afford it financially. Decisions, decisions!


Truetrue! I might be a little biased, but Swiss Game is at the top for me out of all the horses on the site. He sounds really level headed too, might not even act like a baby. I hope it all works out for you and even if it doesn't, you can still dream and look at all the cute horses at the track hahaha.


----------



## showjumperachel (Jul 13, 2013)

I have been looking at horses at the track for a while now! After looking at Swiss Game for a while, I really like him too - he has a very similar build to my current TB. I just recently picked up a second job (exercising horses, woo hoo!) so a project horse is now in the realm of possibilities. Thank you, again, for your input....it's very much appreciated! I think if I schedule a visit I will check out Swiss, Arta, and Street Rocket. And probably Sly too!


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Street Rocket has very long front pasterns, steep shoulder, poorly angulated legs behind and a very downhill build. 

Sly has small round hocks and short gaskins. Weedy through tge loin and rear end.

Swiss Game has a very nice body but extremely light bone and very long pasterns.

For eventing I would pass on all 3. Again.

There are reasons for these horses to be 4 sale. You will go through a TON to find the right one for what you want to do. Don't buy a veterinary project conformation wise.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## showjumperachel (Jul 13, 2013)

Elana, thanks again for your input - I appreciate it! Isn't there a reason for all horses to be for sale though? I didn't think Street Rocket looked down hill at all.....shows how much I know! 

Just out of curiosity, what do you think of this horse for eventing? Sorry if these aren't the best pictures for conformation. This is my current horse and I'm going to keep quiet about any soundness issues before you I hear your opinion .... I've actually never asked for a critique on my horses conformation before .... he was given to me and I love him to pieces so I can't really complain :lol:

















He doesn't have 4 white socks -- that is poltuice


----------



## HunterJumperShow (Dec 29, 2013)

showjumperachel said:


> Elana, thanks again for your input - I appreciate it! Isn't there a reason for all horses to be for sale though? I didn't think Street Rocket looked down hill at all.....shows how much I know!


You will probably get many variations of what people see in terms of conformation, as some might not see what others do- or some predict a fault from the pictures we have. The only real sign is to see them in person and have a knowledgable eye there with you to point things out. Buying a future prospect is a big step and you defiantly want a more 'educated' eye in that aspect to be with you in that step. I personally don't think Street Rocket is glaringly downhill, as much as Swiss Game is. I do agree the pasterns are long- but then again, that's a common trait in TB's and will be hard to weed out from prospects. However, that was my take on their faults. 

I hope you find a good horse, if you do end up buying


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

"Sly" looks super narrow. I also don't really like his hind leg conformation. 

Swiss Game is butt high, which will make dressage harder for him. At 5 he may still grow, but he may not. I am stuck in that limbo with my personal horse. 5 years old and still butt high, may grow or may not. He also has very upright pasterns, which I am noticing seems to be pretty common in TBs. I like everything else about him, but I like the more compact types. 

I like Street Rocket though.


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

What about this guy? Artaksez


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

I assume this is your horse. First of all he is pretty good. I am not sure if he is tied in at the knee OR if it is the angle of the photo. He may be OK. He is uphill. His front end is closer to the camera than his rear and the camera is tilted and he STILL comes out up hill. That is VERY nice. He has a strong coupling and what appear to be adequate hind quarters and not too steep a croup. His neck is lovely but I wish it went more smoothly into the withers (I bet he is "fun" to saddle fit with those withers). He appears to have a nice short back (does he "click" at the trot? Hind feet hitting fronts? Just wondering). His head and neck are very classic.. steeple chaser looking.. British looking actually. He is a little straight through the hocks from what I can see. His bone is a little light. 

He has a nice shoulder. 

His feet need the attention of a good farrier. His toes are very long. He could be helped a lot to have his feet done correctly (not the same as 'corrective shoes').

*An Aside*: If that is him in your Avatar there is no physical reason for him to hang his knees like that. If that IS him I bet he would show a LOT more scope over an oxer (or solid cross country fence) and with less of a strangle hold on his mouth.. if the rider was reaching UP his neck instead of safely leaning on his neck and holding him back causing him to lose scope.


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

Too bad this girl has an injury, I really like her: Tequila Mist


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

I wish you were closer, my BO has some VERY nice prospects for sale this spring.

I don't like any of them for what your doing.

beware if you go to the track, if its anything like the track up here you are expected to have a look, and make a quick decision. A lot of the horses straight off the track need at least 6 months down time to heal and come down off the crazy lifestyle they've been living and relearn how to be a horse again.


----------



## showjumperachel (Jul 13, 2013)

QHDragon: Artakez was one of the horses in the original post =). I like him too. The friend I have who went to the track recently said that he was very sweet and jogged nicely when she saw him. 

BlueSpark: I am prepared to give a new horse however much time it needs to adjust. My old barn had several fresh OTTBs over the course of the years I spent there, and my trainer now has a couple in her training. I don't think any of them took 6 months, but there was definitely a transitionary period. I'm sure it just depends on the horse 

Elana: Wow, you are good at this! He DOES do that click-y thing at the trot, only on occasion. And by occasion I mean once every other week or something like that - it is not severe enough for me to put bell boots on when I ride or anything. He used to have a SEVERE tripping problem when he was younger too. Thankfully that has gone away with more training and as he built up more muscle. Oh yes, saddle fitting is so "fun" :wink: . I tried on every jumping saddle at my barn and NONE of them fit 100% correctly due to his withers. When I use a riser pad in the front, the saddle I have works, thankfully. 

As far as the farrier goes - this picture was taken when I first moved him down there and switched over to a different farrier. My trainer pointed that out too.

He does pick up his knees much nicer over oxers and solid XC jumps. I think another problem with his knees is that he was used as a low level lesson horse on and off for about 8 years. He jumped a LOT of x rails during that time and I think that somewhat contributed to sloppy form. I agree - I should be giving more by opening up the angle of my elbow.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

you can easily fix the clicky thing (or try to) by simply rocker toes on this front shoes. A TINY bit quicker break over and clicky is all gone if it is that rare. If he had more angle (more normal.. not as straight) to the hind leg he would click all the time. It is the toe of the front getting clipped by the toe of the hind on the same side at the trot. Some will put a little trailer on the hind foot but I think trailers are bad for the joints. A rocker toe actually makes the foot break over easier and can help the horse and reduce wear in a shod horse.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Swiss Game is the only one I'd be bothered to look at - he's got much more body than the others and his front end will grow into those big quarters so will cope better with the dressage and showjumping phases - but not sure how well his legs would stand up to the cross country especially given he's going to be an overall heavier animal


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

There are a lot of things to like about Swiss Game.


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

showjumperachel said:


> QHDragon: Artakez was one of the horses in the original post =). I like him too. The friend I have who went to the track recently said that he was very sweet and jogged nicely when she saw him.


Oops! Well, I like him a lot! :lol:


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I wish they would show those horses on the lunge and not just trotting up and down
I'd like to see a measurement for how much 'bone' they have (Leg) too


----------

